# Some I've been working on



## BFGforme (Apr 17, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Apr 17, 2018)

Nice.


----------



## bricycle (Apr 17, 2018)

very nice, lamp mount on the Motobike (Mead?)very valuable item....


----------



## BFGforme (Apr 17, 2018)

bricycle said:


> very nice, lamp mount on the Motobike (Mead?)very valuable item....



Wanna buy that bike? Let me know..


----------



## Shawn Michael (Apr 17, 2018)

David Amsbary said:


> View attachment 790293 View attachment 790294
> 
> View attachment 790295



You have a nice collection going on there David.  I like all your DX's. 
'Shawn


----------



## spoker (Apr 18, 2018)

im votin for the greed one


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Apr 18, 2018)

David Amsbary said:


> View attachment 790293 View attachment 790294
> 
> View attachment 790295



Is the green DX all original  and what year is it thank you


----------



## bricycle (Apr 19, 2018)

David Amsbary said:


> Wanna buy that bike? Let me know..




Not that I don't want it, just thinning the heard. thanks, bri.


----------



## Greg M (Apr 19, 2018)

David Amsbary said:


> Wanna buy that bike? Let me know..




Get thee behind me, Temptation!


----------



## BFGforme (Apr 21, 2018)

HANDLE BAR HORDER said:


> Is the green DX all original  and what year is it thank you



It's a'48 I believe, original except tsta and rack


----------

